# 14lb Kayak Red Snapper!!! New KW All-time Record



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

It was cold and pretty windy this morning when we launched about 8am, but no surf, and seas were about a foot as 3 members of our Team Neptune heads into Destin waters.

Fishing was really slow, but we found a spot that had a few big snappers. Brandon starts it off by catching his biggest red snapper ever at 27-inches, which is saying a lot since he caught 139 over 15 inches last year in his kayak. Then, one slams my rod so hard that it comes out of the rod holder and I catch the rod mid-air when I was doing something. (This had never happened before, but I had the leash on it, so no worries.) A short time later I get one yakside that looks to beat my two 25-inch red snappers from last year. (They were both from a kayak and my biggest ever.) My guess was 26-inches, but it came off of the hook before I got my grips in its mouth!

Not much action after that, but Mark caught the most fish, but no red snappers to submit for Kayak Wars. Brandon gives me a live bait to use and then heads to another wreck and catches a 19-inch red snapper. (Thanks for the bait Brandon! Karma worked for me last year with my 46-inch cobia after giving away my last live bait to "Snobbler" which resulted in our double cobias.) 

Brandon didn't believe me when I radioed him that I caught a 28.5 inch red snapper that beat the previous 27.7 inch All-time Kayak Wars record. It weighed 14lbs on my scale. Seven pounds was the biggest red snapper that I had ever caught from a boat and snapper are much more fun to catch from a kayak. I fell in love with kayak bottom fishing last year so I didn't mind traveling from Navarre to Destin on most outings. After catching a 25-incher (maybe 10lbs) last Sept. my goal was to catch the KW record snapper, so this catch was even sweeter than my 1st tarpon catch from a week and a half ago:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...trip-big-tarpon-grouper-much-much-more-83471/


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

id say that beat my one sheephead today ahaha


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

That's awesome man, I bet yak fishing for snapper is addictinggg!


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Very Nice! I look and stare out there everyday just knowing those snappers got bigger than last years 27's I was catching. I haven't been because I hate to throw them back. Congrats on the record!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations on a huge catch. I can't wait to get out there. Were you able to catch any live bait?


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Holly Cow, that is a huge snapper. I bow down to the masters.:thumbsup:


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

excellent catch Kreg - congrats


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Great catch. Can't wait to get out there and try it.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

awesome fish !!!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Kreg, I just want to be sure you know that is NOT a king.....
Man have you ever diversified your fishing! Super.


----------



## coomz (Jul 10, 2008)

Great catch Craig. I'm planning a trip in April. Let's have one leg of your tourney early this year!


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats, what a nice fish, great pics to. I've caught plenty out of boats but never out of my yak. It's on my list for this year, I'd be happy with half of that one.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

soooooo many snappers out there.... PLEASE NMFR's... open the season 6 months or more.. contact your STATE REPS.. it's our waters out to 9 mi.. Texas never changed the snapper limit from 4 and it's open all year... Its our economy.. tourism jobs.. restaurants.. real estate... speak UP !!!!!!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

younghooker said:


> soooooo many snappers out there.... Please nmfr's... Open the season 6 months or more.. Contact your state reps.. It's our waters out to 9 mi.. Texas never changed the snapper limit from 4 and it's open all year... Its our economy.. Tourism jobs.. Restaurants.. Real estate... Speak up !!!!!!


 +1000000


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

It is not too late to form a Kayak Wars team. You have until the end of this month. Grand prize is a Hobie Revolution kayak and you don't have to submit many fish to win it since it is a drawing.

Kayak Wars is the #1 Kayak Fishing tournament in the world now, so lots of sponsors have come on board with lots of opportunity for prizes. Plus, its free, so why not sign up. www.kayakwars.com/


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats... Man Yak fishing looks awesome for sure, you all keep posting these incredible results and I'm sure kayak community will grow... Very cool :thumbup:


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

I am new to the forum and have only yak fished in the Mobile Bay area - can any of you guys give me a quick primer or point me in the right direction? - how far out do you fish? - rigs? - what's kayak wars, sounds like fun? - any kind of start would help - thanks


----------



## musthavesaltair (Mar 26, 2010)

Gatoryak--Im from loxely and i fish everywhere and for everything. Best advice i can give you on a right direction is if its not a long paddle then fish it. Offshore is something totally different in my eyes, dont go alone and try to be prepared for anything that could happen. Can't help you on the rig fishing yet offshore but the ones in mobile bay right now are awesome with the white trout activity and they are pretty easy to get to in a yak. If you ever need a tag along hit me up and if im available to go ill join you. Good luck and be safe....


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

*I want to join a Kayak Wars Team.*

Yes, it's true. Kreg's red snapper has pushed me over the edge and I want to join a Kayak Wars Team. 

Does any team need, or want, me? lol. 

I live in Tiger Point, and am willing to fish from Destin to Alabama Line any day. I like the Gulf, especially. Usually go off Navarre for kings, Spanish, etc. I want to start bottom fishing the Gulf this year. Anyplace inshore is fine, also.

I fish out of a Hobie Outback with sailing rudder and turbo fins. 

Please contact me at [email protected] . 

Also, if some people want to start a new team, let me know. 

Gaffy (Bruce) :thumbup:


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Bruce, I just noticed on that GCKFA website that Thomas and Dan were trying to get a team together. PM Thomas there if you still want to get on a Kayak Wars Team. I believe that Thursday is the last day to form a team.


----------



## dpenzone (Mar 9, 2011)

Your fishing motivates us all to get out there and hammer 'em. Just incredible!


----------



## N2FISHN (Aug 4, 2008)

how far out do you go to catch those snapper in your kayak


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

This team looks intense....


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

N2FISHN said:


> how far out do you go to catch those snapper in your kayak


 1-3 miles out, but may try different wrecks and/or troll around and end up traveling a few extra miles sometimes. Hobie Kayaks really make it easy to go the distance.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

just saw this pic in the june issue of Florida Sportsman great job!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumbup:wow:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

:notworthy:wow... nice Kreg!!!! when I grow up i wanna be like you:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome! You're really motivating me to try offshore! So cool.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

if i take my center console 50 miles off shore dragging behind it my kayak then jump aboard the kayak at the snapper hole and catch a 30lb sal will this count?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Job Kreg! You gotta get out to get in - I'll be out there soon. Bet the monkey boats and charters will start hammering those spots with all the press they are getting.... 

Gotta get my fish up on KW been lazy for awhile watching Linda score.

Team Bottoms Up.
Stressless...


----------

